# Afternoon Depth Module & 6-Minute Solutions



## Matt-NM (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello

I am currently in preparation for the April 2008 ME PE exam and had a couple questions.

1. I have no prior HVAC industry experience or classes taken. However, after working the breadth portions of the six-minute solutions for all three modules, the HVAC questions seem to be the easiest by far. Would anybody in their right mind decide to take the HVAC depth module without any prior HVAC experience?

2. After I decide on a depth module for the afternoon section, should I still work the depth problems in the six-minute solutions manuals for the other two modules in hope that they will help me with the morning section, or would my time be better spent concentrating more on the specific depth module I choose? Ideally, of course, I would work every problem of every study book that I could find for every module, but of course time is limited.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## jroyce (Jan 30, 2008)

Answer to you question...

1.) No way. The 6 minute problems are an ok study guide for the test. I can guarantee you that the 6 minute solution are not the same problem that you will see in the test and the test problem are generally harder then the 6 minute solutions. (at least I thought so) plus there is alot of look up questions that you need to have either experience for or the books to look the information up in. if you have no experience and no classes or books for that matter you would have to hope you guess right. I suggest sticking to a topic that you are at least marginally familiar with.

2.) I would go over the problems cause you still have the morning portion and the depth questions will only prepare you for the morning questions. and generally the test is won or lost in the morning cause if you bomb the morning you will need a perfect score in the afternoon which is much tougher. Plus the afternoon module still has a limited number of questions from the other modules. Remember you need approx 56 questions correct (without the supposed curve which brings it to about 53-54). I would study the other modules first and then towards test time (month and a half or so away from d day) focus entirely on the depth you choose. Remember to leave time for practice tests and refresher of the other modules if necessary. give yourself a schedule and stick to it. remember this is a marathon test and you need to be prepared in everything in order to pass.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Feb 3, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> Hello
> I am currently in preparation for the April 2008 ME PE exam and had a couple questions.
> 
> 1. I have no prior HVAC industry experience or classes taken. However, after working the breadth portions of the six-minute solutions for all three modules, the HVAC questions seem to be the easiest by far. Would anybody in their right mind decide to take the HVAC depth module without any prior HVAC experience?
> ...


Dear Friend:

You are right. In the Six Minutes series for Mechanical, HVAC is the easier one. But wait: this does not represent the real afternoon exam modules! I also don't have experience in HVAC industry. I worked HVAC module for April and October 2007 exams. My results: Failed. There were very specific questions of HVAC on the afternoon, only for people with experience. So, I failed twice. For the April 2008 exam I will change to Thermal and Fluids.

The decission about which afternoon module you will select cannot be done considering the Six Minutes series. I made that mistake, twice! I strongly recommend you to work ALL NCEES sample exam questions, including BOTH afternoon modules for Thermal and Fluids and HVAC.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd suggest doing the machine design ones as well. You might find you have a knack for it.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 6, 2008)

I did machine design myself... seems to be the most broad of all the depths... and the most similar to the engineering cirruculum I had at school.


----------



## MikeR (Mar 20, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> I did machine design myself... seems to be the most broad of all the depths... and the most similar to the engineering cirruculum I had at school.



Would it be fair to assume that the MD section consists of; 60% Mechanics of Materials and 40% Mechanical Design?


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 4, 2008)

MikeR said:


> Would it be fair to assume that the MD section consists of; 60% Mechanics of Materials and 40% Mechanical Design?


For those that think HVAC would be easy, think again. I've worked as an HVAC engineer for my whole career, albeit somewhat brief (6 years), and I am challenged by the practice HVAC problems (not 6 minute solutions ones). I have worked in production, in fast paced HVAC design engineering environments as well. These problems require you to understand really what is going on in the given process. It would be easy to get caught up in the wording of these questions.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 4, 2008)

MikeR said:


> Would it be fair to assume that the MD section consists of; 60% Mechanics of Materials and 40% Mechanical Design?


No, I don't think it would. It was heavily machine design when I took it.


----------

